# Best AM2 Motherboard?



## SK-1 (Jan 24, 2008)

The wifes PC took a dump and I want to put together a system around the X2 5000 Black edition...http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103194
and an 3870 graphics card. I also have 2 gigs of DDR2 RAM.

I am lost when it comes to AM2 stuff, especially newer mobos.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 24, 2008)

Look at my thread.  May be what I narrowed down might interest you.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=50549


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jan 24, 2008)

the 2 best AM2 boards out are 
ASUS Crosshair and Asus M2N32-SLI DELUXE

but if you're not planning on using nvidia cards for SLI or even going CrossFire get a board with only 1 PCI-E slot and it will save you atleast $70-$100

Gigabyte GA-MA770 will support AM2+ if you ever decide to upgrade.


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 24, 2008)

What do you think about this one,,,http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131234


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 24, 2008)

i should go with this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130136


----------



## a111087 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think AM2 board will slow your phenom down, but I don't know if your current Athlon will work on AM2+


----------



## Nex- (Jan 24, 2008)

I have the MSI K9A2 Platinum AM2+ board. It is a great combination with an AMD Phenom 9600 Black Edition! And the MSI K9A2 Platinum has a very low price!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2008)

I was just about to suggest the K9A2 "vanilla" for $99.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Jan 24, 2008)

honestly if you want a new board for amd chips and arent talking crossfire.

biostar ta770 is a KILLER buy check rebels haven forums for results, huge 5000+be overclocks and the boards got GREAT fetures, also it will properly support the k10 line of chips.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138102







http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=53;t=000463;p=1

its a hell of a board for the price, and for those that dont know this the Tseirse boards are ruffly the equivlant to the dfi lanparty and expert boards, they offer STUNNING bios tweakability and overclock EXTREAMLY WELL, they also use extreamly high quility caps,inducers and fets, infact i have asus,msi,gigabyte and abit boards here that use far worse componants then the tforce 550 in acctualy using, and each of them cost over $120more then the tforce550!!!!!

so thats my advice, its a killer board, add 4gb of that a-data extream ddr2 800 cas4 stuff (80bucks for 4gb) and your set for a long time to come, note that adata ram will do 1120+ in my experiance with 8 kits of it 

oh and go with the 512mb powercolor 3850 if you dont absolutly need the extra 50-55mhz on the core, if you do need the extra get the powercolor 3870 its clocked higher then stock as well, and they both offer LIFETIME WARRINTY!!!!!

powercolor FTW!!!


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks, I can always depend on honest people @TPU!


----------



## suraswami (Jan 25, 2008)

I like Biostars.  They are very good clockers and stable boards too.  Only thing is support.  I was lucky for the first time where I called them and got an RMA number.  They even answered few questions in various different calls.  I sent the board and they sent me a new board immediately.  Total downtime was only 1 week which is pretty sweet.  But after they shipped the board I had to call them on thing and from then on they didn't want to answer my phone calls.  Usually u leave a message on their answering service and they get back to you in few hours.  But this time several times tried and several days past still didn't get a reply from them.  I thought may be I bugged them a lot and so they don't want to answer me anymore.  Anyway I sold the board.  When I wanted a new AM2 setup I was looking at one of their TSeries boards, but had the fear that they won't support me.  So went with ECS Combo from Frys.  Got the extended warranty for peace of mind.

If you want to try your luck, Biostars are awesome, like others said they clock more than the best Abit or Asus boards with the same CPU.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Jan 25, 2008)

wasnt that you bugged them to much, i would bet they just had something going on and where VERY busy in the support dept, its not like they are asus where they have a HUGE support staff, in the states you acctualy call and talk to one of their techs most times(their head tech as well!!!)

if it had been something critical like requesting an rma they would have replyed within a couple days, some questions tho they just gotta ignor in order to deal with RMA and bigger issues like k10 bios.

my down time with biostar has never been more then 2 weeks, i have waited 3x that on asus high end boards, also the tseirse get better support due to their status as flagship products 

oh and i have rma's probbly 15-20 diffrent boards both tseirse and normal to  biostar, never had a problem infact they where easyer to deal with then many other companys i have bought things from, and they even held me off for a week so they could send me a BRAND NEW tf550 insted of a referb!!!!(asked if i wanted to wait and i was like "hell yeah" so i ended up with a newer revision of the board to boot!!!!)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 25, 2008)

i believe you got the same idea as me. check out my post. Title: MY NEWEST SYSTEM.
It's with a AMD ATHLON 64 5000+ X2 Black Edition.


----------

